# Missing Odin so much



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Odin was a huge part of your lives, what a long good life he had. I know the years were filled with many memories which will always be with you. 

It takes time.......it's a long slow journey to find peace and for your heart to heal. 
I recently read something that said-"time doesn't heal wounds, it's what you do with the time that heals the wounds." 

I hope Ragnar brings you lots of joy and will help your heart to heal.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sure Odin was a member of the family..sounds like he was loved by all...what a wonderful tribute...one day you will be able to remember him, and smile w wonderful memories..it will take time...there is no set time, but it will happen.. thanks for sharing Odin w us....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. They surely are members of our family.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry. I know how much it hurts.


----------



## Valhalla09 (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks to all of you for understanding. I know that everyone on here loves their fur babies like we do. Ragnar is a joy to have (well..most of the time. LOL) and he does fill our hearts up with another new family member to love. He keeps us busy which helps us not to dwell too much on missing Odin.


----------



## Slowpoetry (Sep 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you so much for sharing your tribute to Odin- you expressed what it is like to know a golden so well. They are such a gift. Love and comfort to your family.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss of ODIN. Your tribute brought tears and smiles and I have goosebumps up and down my arm.
ODIN will look over Ragnar and help him because a good golden.
Keep those good memories close...ODIN will always be a part of you.


----------



## Valhalla09 (Jan 26, 2019)

Thank you for your kind words. We had a few tears on Feb 14 as that would have been Odin's 16th birthday. Every once in a while the hurt just slams into us, then it passes. He was such a sweetheart and I tell my husband the same thing as sophieanne said about Odin watching over Ragnar and showing him the way. It is because of Odin that we fell in so completely in love with Golden Retrievers.
Both my husband and I still feel some guilt of making the decision to end Odin's life when we did. David feels like he let him down. Our heads know it was the right thing to do but our hearts are having a harder time getting there. I am tearing up writing this because of it.
But having him in our lives was such a wonderful gift, even with this pain now. That is why we did it again... the joy, love and happiness these goldens brings us far outweighs the pain of losing them. Physically he is not here and that is the hard part but all that other wonderful stuff, we will always have that with us and I know eventually all those memories will make me laugh and smile.
And when it is really getting to me I will write on here. Thank you.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Ouch! Gosh, I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your beautiful Odin. You were blessed to have him for so many wonderful years. He lived a beautiful life as a member of your family, and he gave you so many beautiful memories to cherish for the rest of your lives. 

The tribute you wrote was beautiful! Like you, I wrote a tribute for our River right after he crossed over the bridge on 12/15/18. He was 11 years old. River left all of us, but especially me, with such a hole in our hearts. I found it hard to breathe for days. These amazing creatures become such a major part of our families. Right now you're probably feeling like you won't ever be able to get another dog because of the pain they leave us with when they have to say goodbye. I promise the pain will ease in time. Your tears will eventually dry and your smiles will return when you think about him. God Bless!


----------



## amyb (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Odin. What a beautiful boy. My thoughts and prayers are with you, and I share your pain that so many of us seem to being going through. RIP Odin.


----------

